# For those wanting to join the "GB" club



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

http://austin.craigslist.org/tls/1072590729.html


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

How much to ship to CA?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love the big stuff but to be honest it scares me LOL Like most things I do, I always have an "Oops" moment. I don't want an "Oops" moment with something 50lbs spinning 500-800 rpms less than a foot away


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I think YOU should buy that Bob


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes, good deal so someone buy it and I will even watch at a safe distance LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It would be a case of all hat and no cowboy if I owned anything even close. LOL.

The biggest thing I ever spin is 4 inches long and 1.5 diameter, and I have still managed to have more than a few close calls! 

I'd love to join the GB club, but I'm certain I will never be in the same league.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's a pretty good price on that machine!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That isn't a bad price, but can't quite hang that much on a lathe yet. I am really hopin in next couple of years however. I looked at one like yours and runs not too much more than that. I went and looked at seachaser1 lathe. He has a Oneway 24" and is super nice and very new also. Super guy also. It was good to meet him and only a few blocks away from my house. I thought I was the only one that lived away from the others here in this part of the basement. He has a super shop also that most people only dream about. He does lots of woodworking and needs to start posting up here more often.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slip knot said:


> That isn't a bad price, but can't quite hang that much on a lathe yet. I am really hopin in next couple of years however. I looked at one like yours and runs not too much more than that. I went and looked at seachaser1 lathe. He has a Oneway 24" and is super nice and very new also. Super guy also. It was good to meet him and only a few blocks away from my house. I thought I was the only one that lived away from the others here in this part of the basement. He has a super shop also that most people only dream about. He does lots of woodworking and needs to start posting up here more often.


I met Seachaser last year when I sold him my Arctic Cat beach buggy, when I seen his shop allI could say was WOW!!! That is one impressive place! And you are right, he is a nice guy!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is a VERY good price....especially if he tossed in those extras. The machine itself list for almost 5,600.00! Now, where did I leave that Lotto ticket???
http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-17...d_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1236997176&sr=8-2


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

SH, I'll bet we could find some 2coolers around there to box this beauty up for you. 
I thought it was a great deal also.

Terry, it's clean enough to fit right into your shop.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

gb, I only wish I was ready for one of these bad boys. Again, I was planning on someday getting one like yours but for price, this would be fantastic. I keep gong back and looking at this one but just can't afford one of these yet.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ah come on slip! we can have a wood workers road trip to go pick it up


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would love to have that. If I had a shop to put it in. One day I will. Got to get me a house to live in first Barbara said.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> ah come on slip! we can have a wood workers road trip to go pick it up


Yea, I showed my wife and she is ready for a road trip to pick it up. Now that makes it even harder to say "no" other than just finding a way to pay for it. Same a Bobby, I guess, my other tools would have to go outside. No, I figure if gb has room in his garage, I could do it also. My wife would just have to leave her car out under carport and stop taking up my man space.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well there you go! You got the blessing of the boss...it don't get much better than that


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

man space-LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll store it for ya Bobby and you can come use anytime you like. 
Or, we can wrap it up to keep the moisture out until you're ready for it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I wrote an email to him asking for more info on shape of lathe (pic looks good) and assessorsies included but haven't heard from him. That is a long way to drive based on his one photo and find out, it needs lots of work. Nice price based on look however.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

SK - I'll be in New Braunfels next Monday and probably in Austin on Tuesday and would be glad to take a look for you if that would help. It's a week away and you might want to look before then but let me know if you are still interested then and haven't made it up there. I'd be glad to haul it home for you but I don't think my little company car could handle it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Viking, I waited to hear from him but didn't so kinda went another route. Wife and I went to rodeo yesterday and left early to visit the Woodcraft out from Hwy59 and Sam Houston Parkway. Looked around a little but was close to closing time. While looking around in the store, my wife talked me into purchasing the Powermatic 20" lathe. Well at sales counter while making purchase, I asked the guy about having something to wrap it in to keep dry since it rained all day yesterday and was hard during this time. He said no, he had nothing to wrap in and by this time it was store closing time and think they didn't want to really deal with this sale. He advised to just come back and pick it up another time. I told him that I was over 100 miles away and if possible, wrap it up and I wouldn't have to come back but they said they had no plastic to wrap it up with. Soooo, I left and will review options. Woodcraft gave me 10% off purchase and was not a bad price. Looked at Amazon and they have same price without no discount but has free shipping and no tax. Still would be less expensive in long run to go back and get discount and pick up maybe next week at Woodcraft. I am going to check another location in Lumberton to see if they will match price however first. Was just a few months ago, Amazon had same lathe for $2900 with shipping but guess raised prices.

Maybe next week, I will be in gb's club after all. Kinda disappointed that Woodcraft didn't even want to look at machine to see if it was already wrapped in plastic in box to protect from weather or have some garbage bags to put over box and I could have secured it with some plastic wrap roll material that is for tying down stuff with by wrapping multiple rounds around it. Didn't have enough to wrap entire tool. They just didn't seem to want to take any time for the sale but found out, they are not on commission, so can understand afterwards.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow!!! I am very surprised at their lack of interest regardless of commission or time of day. I'd bet an email to the corporate office would get one delivered to your doorstep for the same price or less -- no taxes. Just my opinion but that's pretty poor customer service.
Good luck with the search Slip. I know how it is when you want that new tool and you can't get it right away.
If you do hear from the guy about the one on CL and need some help hauling it home I think we can drum up some strong backs for the trip...........


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just heard for the guy on Craigs list. He has someone comming over today to look at it and felt that they way the man talked, if it looked anything like photo or is good condition, it would be gone today. This man said it is not wired up to run but thought it worked good. It was his grandfathers and Monday was going to have a big tool sale for all his grandfathers other tools. I am supposing his grandfather passed away.

I agree, I would have thought Woodcraft would have been jumping to sell that thing, but suppose not. I really was hesitant to make purchase anyway, so it really didn't hurt my feelings but my wife wanted to bring it home yesterday. Didn't have time to go look for some plastic down the road because it was almost closing time anyway. I will most likely go back next weekend to go pick it up. I wrote th owner one time for another issue and he responded very quickly and nicely and we got all worked out but this was really no big deal other than having to drive back to pick it up for another trip. Oh well, another trip to Papacitas will be in store. I agree, I was shocked at the customer service on this item.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK...sounds like you are getting ready to make some BIG CHIPS! For what it's worth....I went through Amazon.com with my lathe. They had the best price, no tax, free shipping and the delivery guy set the machine down where it is now. None of the locals wanted to deal or talk...their loss. Keep us posted!! You are going to LOVE IT. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought Amazon would have been less expensive than Woodcraft and has been on this lathe in past, but no longer. With discount with Woodcraft, they beat Amazon even with taxes and included. Will be checking a local tool supply here locally also to see if they can match first before driving.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Slip -- I saw on the PM website there is a promo in progress to get the 18" extension thrown in with the purchase.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like you're on track for a nice toy. Let me know if anything changes and you need me to go look at the one on CL. Guess I'd better start looking for bigger pieces of Mesquite for you. I'll be headed back to the lease next month and will see if I can find something special for you.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm also surprized to see they didn't go out of thier way to get you taken care of ! I stop in there all the time and from day one I liked the service and the folks. Even had one of them try to jump start my truck once when the battery died right there in the parking lot. I wonder if there was a different shift of folks in there ? Of course I never bought anything that I could'nt carry out myself. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, contacted the local place and looks like Woodcraft is the place to go get it. Was no huge deal, just I was there and felt like even some plastic garbage bags would have sufficed to wrap in for a trip back home. Hope weather is good this weekend and I will go pick one up. Otherwise, Amazon is next on list. I was also aware that a extension goes with the deal as a rebate and will work just fine as a bonus. Found out about it yesterday myself.


----------



## seachaser1 (Mar 17, 2008)

SK, remember we have a liftgate truck right down the street!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, didn't realize you had a lift truck. Hopefully, I am picking it up Friday or Saturday and use my pickup for delivery and we'll see about getting it out of the truck. I have a place in garage for lifting it to put together using a winch. I am also starting vacation starting Friday and next week, so maybe we can play with your big boy lathe and make some chips. Let me know when you would like to give it a try. I have to take some vacation to try to get this house back in order before my shutdown next week and travel as soon as that is over. I'm getting too far behind quick and had to get the sheetrock man back to fix a poor job done first time. 

Thanks for the offer Jim and we'll see how it progresses. This is a nice looking machine. Definately not as nice as that Caddy like yours, but sure a nice machine and will get me through retirement I hope.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_.......and the 'vortex' deepens!_

CONGRATS ON THE NEW MACHINE!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Now all you need is an engine lift to place those tree trunks up there!! Hate for ya to hurt that back again mate!

Congrads on the new Machine!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just got a call from the shipping company in Beaumont. They have me scheduled for delivery Thursday morning sometime on the new lathe. Much faster than I ever expected it to come in. 

Hear you Robert A., just hope I don't rehurt back trying to put this big thing together. I am planning on using a engine lifting support that someone built in my garage using supported ceiling joists for picking this thing up using my 4 wheeler winch and put together, but just moving this thing around is going to be hefty. Still trying to figure out where I want to put it and leave it. Not a bad problem though.

Also scheduled to get the Fien Multimast in Thursday also. Don't know if any of you have one or used one, but for doing remodeling, this thing is awsome. I used one from a buddy of mine and it is nice and have been wanting one for a while. It gives ability to cut flush against other objects which is difficult with most any other tool. My buddy does time work and you can put a piece of tile up against a door jamb and can easily cut the jamb to where the file will fit under it.


----------

